# Installer des icônes pour MSN et Skype.



## Panthera (4 Mai 2009)

Salutation, comment fait t-on pour changer ces icônes s'il vous plais?
J'ai pourtant Candybar... Mais ils n'apparaissent pas dessus. Je suis donc partis à la recherche d'un moyen... Mais en vain, j'ai aussi été voir sur d'autres forums... Mais pas la moindre réponse. 
Est-ce tout simplement impossible?
J'attend votre réponse avec impatience.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2009)

Tu es allé faire un tour par là : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ ?


----------



## estcethomas (4 Mai 2009)

va voire ici, si tu veux en changer plusieurs cette methode est un peu chiante et c'est vrai que candybar est mieux, ou liteicon qui lui est gratuit, mais si c'est pour 2-3 icones elle est parfaite!


Note du modo : le Finder et ses icônes, ça se passe dans "Mac OS X", pas dans "Applications". On déménage !


----------

